# Fire danger in the snow



## hiluxxulih (Feb 18, 2013)

I was actually hoping they were going to use a chainsaw in Sundays Axmen episode in Montana but they ended up using a two man hand saw saying it was fire danger when there was snow on the ground :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneergunner (Feb 18, 2013)

*fire snow*

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 18, 2013)

hiluxxulih said:


> I was actually hoping they were going to use a chainsaw in Sundays Axmen episode in Montana but they ended up using a two man hand saw saying it was fire danger when there was snow on the ground :msp_confused:



If i had to bet, it had nothing to do with fire danger! they just wanted to add to the show by using that cross cut saw! But i would have to say if they could use a chainsaw to cut those dead trees down it would have been one fun job! Dont worry about what they look like or where they go just get them down, but you would have to keep a eye out for the tops falling out!


----------



## bruce6670 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd bet that when the rule came out about a fire hazard, it was summer and dry as could be. They probably just make the rule for the whole year. Not month to month. It looked like the snow was melted in next weeks preview.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 18, 2013)

It is Ax Men...there is not logical reasoning...to anything...ever.


----------



## griffonks (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, I think the 2 man saw was for drama. We cut beetle kill in this Colorado front-range draught with no restrictions except for slash pile burnings. Maybe the new employer wanted to haze the new guys.


----------



## luvatenor (Feb 18, 2013)

bruce6670 said:


> I'm bet that when the rule came out about a fire hazard, it was summer and dry as could be. They probably just make the rule for the whole year. Not month to month. It looked like the snow was melted in next weeks preview.



As we all remember, the heli-loggers used chain saws to cut their rotted trees down-no fire hazard there!


----------



## twochains (Feb 18, 2013)

I was kinda getting in to watchin' the cross-cut action. Kinda neat actually...till the cameraman panned out and you can see flashes of what almost appears to be bunched logs. At least it looks like there are more trees cut in the background than what them two might have accomplished in a day. 

I haven't ever pulled a cross-cut before. I actually looked into buying one in sawing or new condition, but had no luck. I was cutting on a tract of pine this past Fall and came across a cross-cut all kinked up and in a pile of field rocks. It was only about 3ft. long and around 4in. in the middle. The farm was an old home place, everything was worked by mules all the way up till the '60s. The family still uses mules to make sorghum every fall.

Can you imagine properly sharpening that crosscut??? I figure you better know what you are doing for sure. I have heard old timers say those saw cut pretty fast actually...when sharpened right. The users of those saws were definitely tough! Much respect!


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 20, 2013)

Fire hazard...Not thinking so. Like others have said, it for the dramma and effects. Soon as that camara is gone, the chainsaw gets gassed up.


----------

